

Facebook's Profit Soars Past Expectations, Fueled by Mobile Ads - Kittynana
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/24/technology/facebook-profit-soars-past-expectations-fueled-by-mobile-ads.html

======
byoung2
Correct link:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/24/technology/facebooks-
profi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/24/technology/facebooks-profit-soars-
past-expectations-fueled-by-mobile-ads.html)

